# Opening Day of Waterfowl 2020



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

Never even pulled the trigger. It was a weird day. Even had someone fly a drone over our spread. Oh well, the season only gets better from here on out. Lol!


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

One tourist takeing pictures of my spread so far not sure what they thought the spinner was. Other then that a couple mallards liked the spread.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Rgrinny said:


> Nice! Your lab looks like he had a good day! Did you see many other duck species flying? Heading out to try a spot tonight with my 12 year-old...Hopefully we will see some birds.


Thanks! Yeah, he did great today. Made some good retrieves for sure. He’s been sleeping for the last 5 hours. Ha

I seen a lot of ducks today. Mallards, woodie, teal(obviously), gadwall and pintail.


----------



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

Outdoor Gal said:


> Never even pulled the trigger. It was a weird day. Even had someone fly a drone over our spread. Oh well, the season only gets better from here on out. Lol!


Geez. They are lucky you let the drone fly back to them.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Sigh.

No geese. And I think I passed on a teal. The fact that there's a "think" there tells me I made the right decision. But man. This was the littlest duck I've ever seen. I had it 8' away at the business end of 12 gauge #2 bismuth. I just couldn't imagine there's much left of the bird after hitting it at that range.

Did I make the right call in not squeezing? Or did I pass up my first teal?


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

BumpRacerX said:


> Sigh.
> 
> No geese. And I think I passed on a teal. The fact that there's a "think" there tells me I made the right decision. But man. This was the littlest duck I've ever seen. I had it 8' away at the business end of 12 gauge #2 bismuth. I just couldn't imagine there's much left of the bird after hitting it at that range.
> 
> ...


kind of grainy pic but not a teal imo good call not to shoot


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

That makes me feel better. I couldn't find any blue on the wings even up close. I'm not sure what it is/was. Saw tons of woodies, that's not a wood duck. Didn't match up with the baby mergs I saw today either.


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

It was tiny whatever it was. Like smaller than my hand tiny.


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

I managed to get 3 blue wings and 1 green wing. Steve


----------



## Blacklabsmatter (Aug 28, 2020)

BumpRacerX said:


> Sigh.
> 
> No geese. And I think I passed on a teal. The fact that there's a "think" there tells me I made the right decision. But man. This was the littlest duck I've ever seen. I had it 8' away at the business end of 12 gauge #2 bismuth. I just couldn't imagine there's much left of the bird after hitting it at that range.
> 
> ...


Hen ruddy duck. It’s always the right call to not pull the trigger if you’re not sure


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

Found one flock of geese this evening. I got on the call turned them to me getting closer, getting closer, I keep calling and at about seventy yards I made a god awefull sound come out of the call and they bugged out.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

BumpRacerX said:


> Sigh.
> 
> No geese. And I think I passed on a teal. The fact that there's a "think" there tells me I made the right decision. But man. This was the littlest duck I've ever seen. I had it 8' away at the business end of 12 gauge #2 bismuth. I just couldn't imagine there's much left of the bird after hitting it at that range.
> 
> ...


Looks like a duckling. I passed on a bird yesterday too. Might have been, don't need a kill that bad...


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

waxico said:


> Looks like a duckling. I passed on a bird yesterday too. Might have been, don't need a kill that bad...


That's what I'm leaning towards. I've never seen one this small this late here. 

I was geared up for Geese and have told myself that if I'm not 100% certain on teal that I'm not shooting. Yes...that means I've got my range finder out and will land the birds first. 

Lots of birds I couldn't shoot yesterday. Only had one flock of geese somewhere that I never saw. 

Didn't get out until late. Taking a five day weekend starting tomorrow before Hurricane insanity forces mandatory 8-7pm shifts for a while and ends weekday hunting.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

tom_the_chemist said:


> Geez. They are lucky you let the drone fly back to them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


We joked about how it may identify as a goose which would make it legal right? Lol

So many odd things this year. The owner forgot we were coming and left the gate between pastures open too. I wasn't worried about the handful of cattle that came for a drink and then wandered back to the other pasture. Then the bull showed up and started to circle the pond, making noise the whole time. I was definitely gauging how fast, how far and how quickly I could get to and through the nearest section of fence. Lol.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Outdoor Gal said:


> We joked about how it may identify as a goose which would make it legal right? Lol
> 
> So many odd things this year. The owner forgot we were coming and left the gate between pastures open too. I wasn't worried about the handful of cattle that came for a drink and then wandered back to the other pasture. Then the bull showed up and started to circle the pond, making noise the whole time. I was definitely gauging how fast, how far and how quickly I could get to and through the nearest section of fence. Lol.


OG you are bada** like all the Original Gangstas.
One withering look from you, he runs for safety!


----------



## West side shooter (Jan 22, 2015)

Not much of a stack but it’s better than no stack at all-
Hopefully things go better this weekend


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Lots of big ducks working the field spread. Took a lot of restraint from taking shots at the teal that were mixed in. Teal never offered a clear shot. If the ducks stick around, the kids should have some opportunities.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

We shot 4 GEESE in the AM and 5 in the PM for the opener.

Brother and I flew down in his plane to Indiana to shoot doves the 2nd 3rd and 4th. 

Back to geese in Michigan this weekend. 

We ended up shooting a federal dove band: 

















Indiana not Michigan... have to say it unfortunately 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mixedbag (Dec 6, 2011)

waxico said:


> Going out to sit in a boat for a few hours. Not many birds around, gotta represent...


Going to try in the AM for some Blue Rockets probably a training session for @duckdogfinn15


----------

